# Hagg Lake offshoots?



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Hey Portland area folks,

I've always wondered where the various roads shooting off from the Hagg Lake perimeter go. While looking at the area with mapmyride, I saw that there are quite a few interconnecting roads on the north-NW side of the lake. I see cars and trucks heading out there but never any cyclists.

Has anyone done a loop out on Sain Creek Rd or Scoggins Valley heaed towards Saddle Mtn, etc? Just curious if it's safe (ie. no loose farm dogs, speeding lumber trucks, hunting ********) 

Part of a route I made up passes through Brown's Camp OHV staging area... wtf is that? Different from the mtn biking area?

Here's just a sample:


----------



## jayteepee (Jun 11, 2011)

Not sure what it's like on any of those roads, but I always smile when I see Idiotville on the map.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

oh, there are most definitely speeding log trucks back in there....and hunters the right time of year.
you should be able to hear them coming...the trucks that is.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes, there's some nice stuff out there. I've done Gaston - Cherry Grove(?) - Saddle Mountain, etc, plenty of times.

Fabulous on a hot summer day, it's nice and cool up in the mountains. 

I can't say I'd recommend it this time of year!


----------

